# Split tail mullet



## Allinagain (Dec 6, 2009)

I am thinking about using some split tail mullet this season. Has anyone had any luck using these for wahoo, kings, marlin. Also looking on the net there are quite a few methods. One specific question I have do you gut the fish after spliting out the backbone and just leave that in tact by running the knife on the outside of the rib cage. Any help would be appreaciate.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

They are great for wahoo, kings and big dolphin. The way I've always rigged them left the body pretty much hollow if that answers your question regarding that. As long as you wedge the head properly and "flatten" it out, they swim beautifully with or without a weight. 

I like to pull them on the downrigger about 50ft down around the 50 fathom line. Pull them about 5-6 knots while working the edge and you should have no problem getting wahoo.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

if anybody ever gets a chance, I would LOVE for someone to take a step-by-step set of pictures on how to rig these mullet, including cutting the mullet.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Yes they are used with regularity around here.I personally love them . You can rigged them naked with a chin weight or behind a larger lure ,or even a skirt works well. When targeting a certain area i will put them out at around 3-5 knots you can go faster if you rig them right. but when covering area i like them behind a lure. I personally start by spliting from the anus to the tail and then running the deboner from the back end all the way to the head . i like to wedge mine by making two cuts with a sharp knife and actully take out part of the skull in a wedge like shape . That just makes the mullet more streamline and not so blount,.I then insert the hook from the mouth setting it where i want it.i put on my crimp followed by a 3-4oz egg sinker then from the bottom run the leader up through the eye of the hook coming out the hole up top and crimp it all up tight. i finish by Tieing a piece of waxed thread around the gills closing the hole i made up top and keeping the gills closed while swimming. and depending on the hook and the size of the mullet i might have to make a stitch to hold the hook exactlly where i want it.This i what i do and works for me ,there are 2 dozen ways to do it so get some mullet sit down and start trying diffrent ways. Don't leave out your spanish mackeral, ladyfish,and skipping bonita they are all deadly.

TIM


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *angus_cow_doctor (3/25/2010)*if anybody ever gets a chance, I would LOVE for someone to take a step-by-step set of pictures on how to rig these mullet, including cutting the mullet.


If i had a fresh mullet i would love to do it. I just can't get the mullet right now but i can next time i go inshore.Tghe ones i got are vaccumed sealed they are already splittailed and dedoned and waiting to be ran.I usually put up around 2-dozen to start out with 3-4 per bag.

TIM


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Angus, if I get the time tomorrow to go get some mullet I'll do a step-by-step.

Keep in mind what Tim said regarding spanish macks, ladyfish, etc. A swimming spanish mack is my all time favorite big wahoo bait, it just sucks when it gets bit in half!


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

http://web.tcpalm.com/photos/2007/12/06/splittailmullet/

Angus pretty good slide show on how to split mullet (no rigging shots) can be found at above web link.

mark


----------



## Spear (Oct 6, 2007)

I've used them for many years on the North Carolina coast and out of Destin. Large ones I scale, gut, sew up the stomach, Split the tail, add a chin weight and throw overboard. Small ones, just split the tail and rig with or without a chin weight( no gutting at all). I don't debone any of them and they seem tolast longer in the water without washing out, and work just fine. Small ones in the range of 8-10 inches are deadly on whites, dolphin, wahoo, and cobia.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

If anyone wants a mullet to use in this demonstration you can come by the store and pick one or twoup free of charge. If I'm not there just tell them Matt told you to come by and pick up a mullet for the PFF.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

<EMBED height=344 type=application/x-shockwave-flash width=425 src=http://www.youtube.com/v/r37IUb2KWj0&hl=en_US&fs=1& allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always"></EMBED>


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## Allinagain (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanksto all for the information. The slide show is very helpful


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

> *markw4321 (3/25/2010)*http://web.tcpalm.com/photos/2007/12/06/splittailmullet/
> 
> Angus pretty good slide show on how to split mullet (no rigging shots) can be found at above web link.
> 
> mark


<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Thanks for the link. I can see where splitting the tail into 2 equal halves is definitely going to take some practice. I guess I better get started practing.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

> *DLo (3/26/2010)*


Damn now that looks like Murf (deeplines) in drag from the back....:doh:doh


----------

